# Not a Website But an E-Book



## JoeW (Mar 30, 2020)

I've got a brand new e-book up at Amazon titled:  Hummingbirds:  Attracting and Photographing Hummingbirds of the Mid-Atlantic.  Managed to get it up just a couple of weeks before the little buggers start arriving in the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2020)

Cool - any chance it's available in a more generic format?  PDF, ePub, etc?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2020)

Congrats Joe!  I have a few photo friends who are into this and will mention it next time we “talk” on Facebook!


----------



## terri (Mar 31, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## JoeW (Mar 31, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Cool - any chance it's available in a more generic format?  PDF, ePub, etc?


It's on Kindle Select (which means I can't list it anyplace else at the moment).  But once that period ends, I can also put it on Smashwords (which will distribute it to places like Apple Books and Barnes and Noble so it will be available in multiple formats.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2020)

JoeW said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Cool - any chance it's available in a more generic format?  PDF, ePub, etc?
> ...


Make sure you let us know when that is!


----------

